#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 毛毛畫法.....

## 野狼1991

就是...怎嚜用鉛筆把那種"毛毛的感覺"畫出來??
不然畫出硬硬的實在很不好
而電腦我又無能....Orz
請各位教一下吧....QQ

----------


## J.C.

把力道放輕 仔細觀察毛髮生長的方向 一筆一筆畫出

因為不太清楚你想畫的是什麼樣子 所以只能這樣說了
多觀察多練習最重要

----------


## racoon

(第一次在這發文QQ")


JC大的印章頭像就是很典型的鉛筆畫毛法...

還有LSI大的圖，則是比較繁複的畫法，而且可以表現出被覆蓋在毛下面的肌肉的畫法

總之...如果遇到不會畫的...首要之務就是"多觀察"囉；)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

是像這種的毛?

還是像這種?

----------


## 野狼1991

薩的第２張我不能看。。。。ＱＱ
不過不是第一張。。。
就像粽子（？）
所說的有＂覆蓋＂的感覺。。。
（講的好模糊。。。。但不會解釋。。。。ＱＱ）

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

第二章我忘記是貼啥了@@
爆
浣狼說的是像這種的吧...
http://wolflsi.werenation.com/mono/wolflsi.jpg

不然就是像下面這種...
直接以尖角表現的毛

給張圖當範例吧 不然太模糊了@@"

----------


## 野狼1991

> 第二章我忘記是貼啥了@@
> 爆
> 浣狼說的是像這種的吧...
> http://wolflsi.werenation.com/mono/wolflsi.jpg
> 
> 不然就是像下面這種...
> 直接以尖角表現的毛
> 
> 給張圖當範例吧 不然太模糊了@@"


無法連結....QQ"
沒關係....我在努力吧....
謝謝你們了...QQ"

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

吼嘎!
偶就不信連這樣都不能連ˋ口ˊ
http://furryland.net/details.php?image_id=761
看看吧

----------


## lsfy

目前似乎只有以上兩種畫法...折角式和斜線式(亂起名@@)...也就是卡通和寫實吧?
鄙人用的是卡通化的折角式,因為我的毛髮也是那種簡潔風;至於樓主大大喜歡哪種...試著哪種順手就用哪種吧~

----------


## 野狼1991

> 吼嘎!
> 偶就不信連這樣都不能連ˋ口ˊ
> http://furryland.net/details.php?image_id=761
> 看看吧


恩~可以看了...
但是....不是這種毛...QQ"

----------


## 野狼1991

> 目前似乎只有以上兩種畫法...折角式和斜線式(亂起名@@)...也就是卡通和寫實吧?
> 鄙人用的是卡通化的折角式,因為我的毛髮也是那種簡潔風;至於樓主大大喜歡哪種...試著哪種順手就用哪種吧~


我現在只會畫卡通的...
看我想畫那種寫實的感覺...
向凡赫辛那種的...XD

----------


## J.C.

這是一位國外畫家提供的繪畫毛髮教學
主要用的是Photoshop裡加亮與加暗工具 參考一下吧

----------


## ocarina2112

類似這種毛=w=?

~~~~~~~~~~

是走真實系風的毛還是只要是毛都好呀~@w@?
貼個幾張~看裡面是不是有你想要的那種"毛"感覺~

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

像這一種的吧？一時找不到非常明顯的
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/137973/

毛皮的感覺啊....個人覺得就是要用很細的筆，一點一點的勾勒出來.....比較混一點的方法就是使用透明度很高的筆把光線、陰影用很草的方法混在一起，再控制方向與厚度.....大概就是這樣吧  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

